# Pictures of your Goyard IN ACTION!



## noahhoke

Hello everyone!  Don't know if there is a thread for this - couldn't find one so please feel free to delete this if there is one!

I want to see pictures of your Goyard pieces in action!  Would love to see what everyone has.  Personally, I only have a Goyard St. Louis GM in the Black Goyardine, but I'd love to expand my collection sometime in the near future.


----------



## 1LV

So glad you started this thread!




Granddaughter, Goyard and the candy aisle at Target.  Sweet, on every level!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

My St. Louis PM working away at the office:


----------



## noahhoke

A picture from a few months ago, but this is my St. Louis GM on the passenger seat of my Jeep!


----------



## BittyMonkey

My Artois on a trip to wine country.


----------



## dolali

After a canceled flight looks like now we are ready to take off! St Louis GM is ready to get home♥️


----------



## LVinCali

My two new Goyards and their first action- unwrapping them on my hotel bed!  St. Louis in grey and Anjou in black.  

I was in London for a few days and took the chance to stock up.  This is when I found out about all the limits Goyard has on totes and different bags.    I had bought 2 Artois bags earlier this year and wanted to buy 2 St. Louis totes this week (there is no Goyard in my country so I just wanted to make the best of it), but they wouldn't let me.  However, they would let me upgrade one of the St. Louis totes to buy an Anjou (even though it is in the same category as Artois or whatever that rule is that they made an exception for, I kind of lost interest...).  

Guess I am banned until next year unless I can get my husband to place a distant acquisition order.    Can't stop thinking about something in the Goyard green...


----------



## Lexgal




----------



## Lexgal




----------



## Lexgal

My Anjou at work.


----------



## Lexgal

My newest purchase.


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Joining in with my St. Louis PM


----------



## Kmazz39

Lexgal said:


> My newest purchase.


Is that a Goyard bag closure?  Not sure what the exact name is but but I really like it!


----------



## Lexgal

Kmazz39 said:


> Is that a Goyard bag closure?  Not sure what the exact name is but but I really like it!


It is. I think they call it a crow.


----------



## 1LV




----------



## Ryan

Today with my new Belvedere.


----------



## noahhoke

Lexgal said:


> View attachment 4513331
> View attachment 4513330



Your LV Keepall looks so new and fresh!!!  I remember when mine looked like that.  I've had it for almost a year now and there are scuff marks on the bottom portion of the vachetta and it got sprinkled on while running from the parking garage to the airport in the rain on the way to the Bahamas.


----------



## noahhoke

One of the only pictures I have using my St. Louis GM in Black, and please do not pay attention to the fact that I am sitting in a poop emoji bounce house.  No questions.  LOL.


----------



## Lexgal

Loving my messenger bag


----------



## runner1234

WillstarveforLV said:


> My St. Louis PM working away at the office:
> 
> View attachment 4490356


Beautiful!



Lexgal said:


> Loving my messenger bag


Love it!!



Lexgal said:


> Goyard travels


Beautiful!



1LV said:


> View attachment 4524994


Love Black and Tan!!



Shopaholic 1705 said:


> Joining in with my St. Louis PM


Gorgeous!!!



Lexgal said:


> My Anjou at work.


Love it!!


----------



## 1LV

runner1234 said:


> Love Black and Tan!!


Very versatile.


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## noahhoke

Rocking this beauty today.  St. Louis GM in Black Goyardine with Black Leather Trim.


----------



## Lexgal

The St. Louis XL home from an overnight trip.


----------



## Laurie C

rileygirl said:


> View attachment 4561595


LOVE that blue boy chanel. Do you know what collection its from?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Outlet shopping!


----------



## 336

St Louis GM today


----------



## hikarupanda

My first bag purchase of the new year! Mini Saigon!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Sale shopping with my orange Belvedere !!!


----------



## yasmany

Ryan said:


> Today with my new Belvedere.


 PM or MM?


----------



## yasmany

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Sale shopping with my orange Belvedere !!!



PM or MM?


----------



## vesna

I have a GOYARD  Miroir toiletry Bag PM orange which I use as a purse organizer, it fits a lot


----------



## Ryan

yasmany said:


> PM or MM?


MM. Though I did end up returning it - I only wore it three times  and the leather was already wearing off where the strap touches the bag.


----------



## hikarupanda

Loving my Mini Saigon!


----------



## springandsummer

Took her out for a stroll in Paris


----------



## vesna

springandsummer said:


> Took her out for a stroll in Paris


So pretty


----------



## yasmany

Belvedere MM in gray.


----------



## 1LV

yasmany said:


> Belvedere MM in gray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676935


Perfect!


----------



## MahaM

yasmany said:


> Belvedere MM in gray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676935


Cool bag...
Looks great on you !


----------



## Ky1

hikarupanda said:


> Loving my Mini Saigon!


This is very nice! Where did u score the bag??


----------



## hikarupanda

Ky1 said:


> This is very nice! Where did u score the bag??


Chicago NM.


----------



## vesna

Ok I am officially done with this Canadian winter, I wish for warm weather, colours.....so I took out my lightest in colour jacket, Hermes crazy Tohu Bohu scarf and Goyard St Louis in orange ( with knee-high grey Doc Martens of course !!! ) I am inviting the spring. My name also means “spring” sooooo


----------



## jaskg144

On my way to visit my in-laws yesterday w/ my St Louis PM. I feel like this is one of those bags that I'm going to get in multiple colours


----------



## jaskg144

jasmynh1 said:


> On my way to visit my in-laws yesterday w/ my St Louis PM. I feel like this is one of those bags that I'm going to get in multiple colours



Also, ignore the sugar on my leggings, I was snacking in the car


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Omg the closure on the PM is so nice! Can you tell me more about it? I have the PM St Louis in black and would love to add a closure like that 



Lexgal said:


> My newest purchase.





MrsMBunboxing said:


> Outlet shopping!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

yasmany said:


> PM or MM?


Pm


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Omg the closure on the PM is so nice! Can you tell me more about it? I have the PM St Louis in black and would love to add a closure like that


Buy the closure,  it keeps your bag secure.


----------



## t.s.




----------



## Lexgal

Home.


----------



## 1LV




----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My Belvedere in action!


----------



## Lillianlm

My Rouette enjoying the summer


----------



## 1LV




----------



## ItsPurseonal

Lexgal said:


> Home.



Love the orange! Is the front left the Artois GM?


----------



## Ethengdurst

My pandemic bag


----------



## meowmeow94

Goyard in action❤️


----------



## crns




----------



## starlitgrove

Yellow family - prepping for a grocery errand.


----------



## seikow

Here is mine


----------



## lvlover3288

Here is my St Louis GM on the way to Italy summer 2019.


----------



## veronicajaye

How much did this one cost? I'm trying to find the cost and I can't find it anywhere! 



Ethengdurst said:


> My pandemic bag
> 
> View attachment 4845829


----------



## Ethengdurst

veronicajaye said:


> How much did this one cost? I'm trying to find the cost and I can't find it anywhere!


I’m sorry I just saw this. It was a gift from my DH and when I asked him he forgot. He said maybe $1400-1500?


----------



## corinneJ

Lexgal said:


> Home.


Do the black leather corners show wear with regular use?


----------



## Cooshcouture

A perfect backpack for browsing around the city. Super light weight


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Yellow pouch with just the basics on the way to find new kitchen lighting. 

Such a happy & friendly colour!


----------



## pandasnow

I usually don't mix patterns but here's me wearing my St. Louis PM (black) with a vintage Burberry scarf:


----------



## mouserie

corinneJ said:


> Do the black leather corners show wear with regular use?


Mine - yes. Don't think the leather is very good quality.


----------



## LVinCali

First time out if the bag, just purchased an hour ago in Paris


----------



## ireneeguz

Ran errands solo the other day so guess who ended up sitting in my toddler’s seat.


----------



## LVinCali

Maybe this more for a thread is more "Cookies in Action" on the Goyard website...  As I stalk the next green Goyard bag that I want (Saigon), the website shows my current two green Goyards (Anjou and Belvedere) and the Saigon.


----------



## Swanky

LVinCali said:


> Maybe this more for a thread is more "Cookies in Action" on the Goyard website...  As I stalk the next green Goyard bag that I want (Saigon), the website shows my current two green Goyards (Anjou and Belvedere) and the Saigon.



Love those, I love their green! I have the Plumet in green, so pretty!


----------



## Zkg1977

It's Tote Tuesday! I love my PM Saint Louis


----------



## rinarox7

Grand hotel trunk. A dream.


----------



## auth888

coffee run with my senat mm


----------



## fanki1983

actually find the joy of not using bag inserts.. the bag is much lighter..


----------



## auth888

fanki1983 said:


> actually find the joy of not using bag inserts.. the bag is much lighter..


Same here. I don’t like inserts. I like the slouch of a tote


----------



## ashin121

Artois MM. Out with my toddlers at an earth day event. It seriously fits everything and the kitchen sink. I have both kids funtainer thermos, a water bottle for me, husbands coffee thermos, snacks for the kiddos, make up, masks, extra change of clothes for kiddos and much much more. It's my most used bag when I'm with my kiddos. I'm 5'3 for reference.


----------



## SabiLyn

To be in action very soon!  first goyard purchase. the blue is so pretty


----------



## cdean724

In love with this bag


----------



## Swanky

I picked a white Varenne so I can use it as a clutch and to get into sporting events. 
It's currently $1765.


----------



## bibogirl

Doing what she was intended to do. My new beach bag ♥


----------



## Marmotte

With my orange Plumet


----------



## azngirl180

My newest purchase belvedere pm in Grey. I have been using it everyday. So light and carefree.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

My ancient St Louis basking in the sun. 

Found a small expresso stain on the inside canvas, gave it a scrub w/ Nellies & hopefully the sun will fade any tiny. remaining  stains.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Marmotte said:


> With my orange Plumet
> 
> View attachment 5415956
> 
> View attachment 5415957


Like your mix Marmotte!
Very fresh...


----------



## BeanShopping

My new Boheme in white - a perfect addition for Summer!


----------



## lehkile

BeanShopping said:


> My new Boheme in white - a perfect addition for Summer!


How do you like your boheme? I’m deciding if I should take the plunge and purchase.


----------



## BeanShopping

lehkile said:


> How do you like your boheme? I’m deciding if I should take the plunge and purchase.


I've been using it every day since I got it. I find it useful that it fits a lot and has a zip but I would try it first. 

I was planning on getting the St Louis but it's just not for me. The Boheme on the other hand just felt right.


----------



## K_Kat

Just received my St. Louis PM today! Pictured here with my Golden Goose Super-Stars. Such an easy casual look. I think I will be wearing this combo all summer.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

K_Kat said:


> Just received my St. Louis PM today! Pictured here with my Golden Goose Super-Stars. Such an easy casual look. I think I will be wearing this combo all summer.
> 
> View attachment 5433647


So fresh!
Perfect for a summer day!
Great pairing too...


----------



## K_Kat

Cheddar Cheese said:


> So fresh!
> Perfect for a summer day!
> Great pairing too...


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## MainlyBailey

I felt bad only getting myself a bag from Goyard recently so I got my mom one too. I love this color combo!


----------



## lehkile

This color combo is beautiful! Can I ask how much this is going for right now? Thanks!


MainlyBailey said:


> I felt bad only getting myself a bag from Goyard recently so I got my mom one too. I love this color combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439777


----------



## MainlyBailey

lehkile said:


> This color combo is beautiful! Can I ask how much this is going for right now? Thanks!


Sure! Petit Flot - $1970 Classic - $2370 Colors


----------



## MainlyBailey

MainlyBailey said:


> I felt bad only getting myself a bag from Goyard recently so I got my mom one too. I love this color combo!


My mom took it out for the first time today. She seems happy with it as her grocery run bag lol


----------



## lehkile

Family photos today. Collected within the last 3 months. Putting myself on ban island now lol.


----------



## MainlyBailey

At the Windridge Vineyard in MD.


----------



## amjac2wm

MainlyBailey said:


> At the Windridge Vineyard in MD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440241



Amazing! And I love that winery!


----------



## Prada Prince

Work Bag of the week: St Louis GM (Black/Tan)


----------



## azngirl180




----------



## t2square

azngirl180 said:


> View attachment 5447852


Nice execution and strap! Looks great on you. Enjoy! Where did you get the strap from?


----------



## azngirl180

t2square said:


> Nice execution and strap! Looks great on you. Enjoy! Where did you get the strap from?


Thank you. The strap is from Hermes.


----------



## MainlyBailey

At the United lounge in Dulles airport - business trip to Atlanta (it has a black Celine cabas inside)


----------



## lalame

MainlyBailey said:


> At the United lounge in Dulles airport - business trip to Atlanta (it has a black Celine cabas inside)
> 
> View attachment 5578178


Tote within a tote? The audacity!


----------



## MainlyBailey

lalame said:


> Tote within a tote? The audacity!


 Right?? I question my sanity


----------



## balen.girl

My latest family picture..


----------



## MainlyBailey

Quick stop at TJ maxx with my pup! My other pup was closeby but I couldn’t fit both in the bag.


----------



## vlo512

First outing


----------



## balen.girl

First time with my Anjou.. Love it..!


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> First time with my Anjou.. Love it..!
> View attachment 5584314


This is a gorgeous shade of electric blue! Very pretty!


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> This is a gorgeous shade of electric blue! Very pretty!


Thank you Bumbles..


----------



## lxrac

MainlyBailey said:


> Quick stop at TJ maxx with my pup! My other pup was closeby but I couldn’t fit both in the bag.


is it the goyard cap vert??


----------



## MainlyBailey

lxrac said:


> is it the goyard cap vert??


Yes it is! It’s such a great casual bag


----------



## asianbarbie




----------



## eena1230

Finally using My Plumet today


----------



## azngirl180

eena1230 said:


> Finally using My Plumet today
> 
> View attachment 5593789


Love the color


----------



## eena1230

azngirl180 said:


> Love the color


Thank you dear


----------



## mb2000

lehkile said:


> Family photos today. Collected within the last 3 months. Putting myself on ban island now lol.
> 
> View attachment 5440179


stunning collection! absolutely love the mini anjou, would you recommend it? mod shots would be super helpful as well if possible


----------



## balen.girl

I really like my mini Anjou. Mini bag but mighty. Can fit a lot, even my daughter water bottle. It’s a tote after all. Love this cutie..!


----------



## Cali2HI

Artois PM going with me to work in the office.


----------



## MainlyBailey

I totally forgot I even had this clutch. Only used it once in the several years I’ve had it. Should take it out for a spin!


----------



## Swanky

MainlyBailey said:


> I totally forgot I even had this clutch. Only used it once in the several years I’ve had it. Should take it out for a spin!
> 
> View attachment 5614992



You should, I love clutches!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Swanky said:


> You should, I love clutches!


Thanks for the encouragement! I struggle with clutches bc I love to be hands free - I admire those who can elegantly travel with just a tiny clutch!


----------



## bella_vita

At work in NYC with my new Artois MM


----------



## MainlyBailey

bella_vita said:


> At work in NYC with my new Artois MM
> 
> View attachment 5634784


Gorgeous! I see my old office building (Chrysler) there! Enjoy your Artois!!


----------



## fab37541

Took my navy Anjou tote out for the first time and I love her so much!


----------



## Swanky

fab37541 said:


> Took my navy Anjou tote out for the first time and I love her so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634903



Love the Anjou!


----------



## Lillianlm

fab37541 said:


> Took my navy Anjou tote out for the first time and I love her so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634903


It’s a beautiful color of a beautiful bag!


----------



## fab37541

Swanky said:


> Love the Anjou!


Thank you


----------



## fab37541

Lillianlm said:


> It’s a beautiful color of a beautiful bag!


Thank you so much! Fell in love at first sight


----------



## crisbac

In Milan with my Saint Louis PM Orange!


----------



## hikarupanda

My favorite Goyard bag!


----------



## rowy65

First day out with my mini Anjou!


----------



## blackcatgal

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 5654626
> 
> First day out with my mini Anjou!


wow it's gorgeous!!


----------



## rowy65

blackcatgal said:


> wow it's gorgeous!!


Thanks so much!  I really didn’t think I’d love this bag as much as I do.  I had an Artois PM previously that was just too big for daily use for me.  This is the perfect size plus the added pouch is such a bonus, like a free wallet/cardholder


----------



## baiyishang

My St Louis PM in Bordeaux color.


----------

